# 'Sonic The Hedgehog' live action movie gets fresh trailer with new Sonic design



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow, it actually looks like Sonic now. I wonder if this movie will still flop even after all this time spent on redesigning him.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2019)

The new design is much better.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 12, 2019)

"Of course I would like a latte..... I LOVE THE WAY YOU MAKE THEM!"

The movie will probably still be garbage, but atleast the model looks a heck of a lot better.


----------



## erikas (Nov 12, 2019)

It looks like classic sonic, which is good.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 12, 2019)

Here's a YouTube mirror for a proper horizontal viewing:


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 12, 2019)

It's still going to be a mediocre movie about the guy helping sonic but at least it'll look good.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2019)

Sonic now looks like Sonic. But this reminds me of the old saying you can paint a shit gold but its still a shit. Film looks bloody awful not quite Mario Bros awful but still really really bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2019)

he looks 100x better now


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2019)

SO much better than the previous design! The film now actually looks somewhat watchable. Hats off to the visual artists who had to change everything this late into production.


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Nov 12, 2019)

Man , bigger eyes do make a difference!


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 12, 2019)

Hehe, it looks way better


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2019)

The trailer doesn't have a stick in its ass like the first one did, and Sonic look SOOOO MUCH BETTER like INFINITELY BETTER than in the first, so it's got that going for it which is nice. 
Movie might still suck though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2019)

i'll actually watch this now


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks a thousand times better. I seriously don't know what they were smoking with the previous design. Like fucking hell, the comparison is ridiculous.


----------



## LuigiXL (Nov 12, 2019)

It’s such an improvement I literally don’t need to watch the movie, the trailer saves 85 minutes.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 12, 2019)

I like the old design better. Ugly Sonic is just funnier.


----------



## pustal (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## smilodon (Nov 12, 2019)

The first design was a marketing ploy to make internet explode in memes. There is no bad advertisement.


----------



## Naendow (Nov 12, 2019)

The new design is so much better. Great job.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 12, 2019)

Now i can watch the movie


----------



## relauby (Nov 12, 2019)

Veho said:


> The trailer doesn't have a stick in its ass like the first one did, and Sonic look SOOOO MUCH BETTER like INFINITELY BETTER than in the first, so it's got that going for it which is nice.
> Movie might still suck though.



Yeah the thing I felt more than the re-design in this trailer is that the tone seems a little more madcap and silly. It still doesn’t look good but it looks more like a generic annoying kid’s movie than whatever was going on in the first one, with the Gangster’s Paradise and that weird joke about Sonic being kidnapped in a suitcase.

I also kind of have a soft spot for Jim Carey doing his schtick. It’s not Robotnik in any way but I just can’t bring myself to hate the guy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2019)

Stolen from elsewhere but this just shows the stark contrast in designs. In fact the old one somehow looks more terrifying next to the redesign:






First one looks like a homeless, humanoid smackhead rat.


----------



## RedoLane (Nov 12, 2019)

Design looks amazing....But i still keep my expectations at the low zone.
After all, just because they fixed the design, doesn't guarantee that the movie will be good.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank God. The redesign looks amazing.


----------



## Ashramkun (Nov 12, 2019)

Much better. Thank you.
But I still prefer the old silent Sonic. I don't like this "cool", "badass" and "with a lot of attitude" Sonic.

I would prefer to have more episodes of Sonic Mania Adventures with this money.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 12, 2019)

Better design, but the plot is still bogus!


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 12, 2019)

Now that's a trailer! I have hope.


----------



## Brigand (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm getting Detective Pikachu vibes with regards to what can be discerned of the plot line from the trailer, but they listened to everything fans asked for when doing the redesign, and there's a lot to be said for that. Mad respect.


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 12, 2019)

robingilh said:


> The first design was a marketing ploy to make internet explode in memes. There is no bad advertisement.


I'm inclined to believe this. It looks _too _bad the first time around. And it worked.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 12, 2019)

The new design and story fit much better. But him  being scared doesnt fit at all. Like he would never ask the police guy to help him. Sonic is the kinda character to ask for help and then act like he did it all by himself


----------



## James_ (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow, that's a _*lot*_ better


----------



## leon315 (Nov 12, 2019)

I came here just to read the comments, with popcorns lul


----------



## Nollog (Nov 12, 2019)

It sounds like they couldn't get Ryan Reynolds to VA sonic so they got someone to do a bad impression of him.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2019)

jim still needs to be put in a fat suit


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2019)

It still looks like a meh movie, but definitely a better movie than before


----------



## Teletron1 (Nov 12, 2019)

dramatically better, taking a peep at the February 2020 lineup shows it's the only kid's movie and it's also surrounded by hit -n - miss stinkers so it may actually do very well but you never know considering what Terminator just went through .. also makes me wonder if the Star Wars rumors are true but that's for another time


----------



## NoNAND (Nov 12, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> The new design is much better.


Better indeed,. But light years away from being *good*


----------



## Axmand (Nov 12, 2019)

At least this design rocks, the movie?... well we will have to wait...


----------



## Vorde (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm going to go see this movie in theatres keeping my expectations low. I want to support their decision for the redesign showing that power should be given to the fans instead of always being dictated to. New redesign looks good though, and the entire tone of the trailer was completely different than the first time around, interesting to see how much influence the community had.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm going to go see it now.


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 12, 2019)

This makes me think like Alvin the Chipmunk got mutated


----------



## lordelan (Nov 12, 2019)

Now that's the Quicksilver movie I wanted. I'm in.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 12, 2019)

This must be paramount's way of paying for all the chiropractic therapy Jim Carrey will need from carrying this movie.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks okay. I didn't think there would be such a outcry for that, but I also didn't they they would be willing to change it either. Must have taken lot of time and money to do. But the problem I have is what about the movie would make me interested in seeing? The only character there is Sonic (And Eggman/ Dr.Robotnik) Where is the other characters? I would have just been happier with season 3 of sonic boom. Was there really any demand for a Live Action Sonic movie where he should be interacting with real people?


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 12, 2019)

Okay, this Sonic looks like he's recovered from the guy who fucked him up badly. Now we need a fat villain, not some skinny Ace Ventura with weird muctache... Wait a sec, Ace Ventura is a animal-hater lmfao.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 12, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Looks okay. I didn't think there would be such a outcry for that, but I also didn't they they would be willing to change it either. Must have taken lot of time and money to do. But the problem I have is what about the movie would make me interested in seeing? The only character there is Sonic (And Eggman/ Dr.Robotnik) Where is the other characters? I would have just been happier with season 3 of sonic boom. Was there really any demand for a Live Action Sonic movie where he should be interacting with real people?


They can't use all characters at once. That's for the sequels.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Nov 12, 2019)

Sonic´s german voice actor is horrible.
Now they did everything right but I can´t watch the movie with that horrible voice acting


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Better indeed,. But light years away from being *good*


I don't agree. It's pretty accurate. This is about how a realistic Sonic would look.


----------



## Kadji (Nov 12, 2019)

robingilh said:


> The first design was a marketing ploy to make internet explode in memes. There is no bad advertisement.



Who knows, that might be the truth. 3 Month or so for a complete redesign, including rendering every scene again seems like a very tight timeframe. I was thinking the same when they said that they will do a redesign.
But I don't know much about filmmaking. Maybe they were so stupid and thought that the first design was good enough? I mean, who remembers the Super Mario Bros. movie and how they handled the Sourcematerial...?

Anyway, I realy like the redesign. It is not perfect but it is already miles better than the first version.
- Eyes are much closer to the source material, even though he still has 2 single eyes and not "one huge" eye. Might be because of animation reasons?
- The jokes are very cringy. Stories in Sonic games are also very cringy. Sonic in general is very cringy. So this is all right for me.
- The actual World that Sonic comes from looks stunning and makes me wish that they went for a full CGI movie inside that universe. Or go the route that Detective Pikachu went and incooperate the typical "structures" inside the real world - not sure how that would have turned out in this case though. I imagine that it would have been a much harder clash between artstyles. I have to watch the full moviel before I can have an oppinion on that matter.

I think that I will enjoy the movie. The new trailer gave me hope that the production team is not completely incompetent in what they are doing. And Eggman / Robotnik is dope


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 12, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Stolen from elsewhere but this just shows the stark contrast in designs. In fact the old one somehow looks more terrifying next to the redesign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RTX On
RTX Off​


----------



## diggeloid (Nov 12, 2019)

Was that a trailer, or the entire movie?

Anyways, I'd watch this just to see Jim Carrey playing eggman even with the old creepy sonic.


----------



## Flirkyn (Nov 12, 2019)

Meh, design are way better but I found the previous trailer better (without being good). I really found Sonic and the joke insufferable in that one

I guess I'll stay with my decision to not see this


----------



## scottydog27 (Nov 12, 2019)

I perfer the other look there making a live action movie so i expect sonic to look more realistic not just pulled out of the comics


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow, no longer an eldritch abomination x3


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks good. Not the biggest Sonic fan but I am definitely hyped for this.
I would have liked to see the original trailer fixed though.


scottydog27 said:


> I perfer the other look there making a live action movie so i expect sonic to look more realistic not just pulled out of the comics


It didn't look realistic, it just looked wrong.


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Nov 12, 2019)

now i will watch this in cinema


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 12, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Was there really any demand for a Live Action Sonic movie where he should be interacting with real people?


In the end, movies like Garfield, Alvin & The Chipmunks, and The Smurfs made freakin' gigantic piles of money, and so will this one, regardless of what anyone here thinks.

The plot definitely doesn't look like it's trying anything remotely fresh, that's for sure.


----------



## Graxer (Nov 12, 2019)

Kadji said:


> Who knows, that might be the truth. 3 Month or so for a complete redesign, including rendering every scene again seems like a very tight timeframe.


The movie still won't be out until February. For all we know, it may be the case that the only scenes which have been reanimated and rendered at this point are the ones in the trailer.


----------



## BvanBart (Nov 12, 2019)

What people do not see is that Robotnic also has his RED color back! Something that was missing in the original version.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Nov 12, 2019)

B4rtj4h said:


> What people do not see is that Robotnic also has his RED color back! Something that was missing in the original version.



I think he always had that in the scene where he's piloting a flying machine? Its like his pilot suit or something.


----------



## BvanBart (Nov 12, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> I think he always had that in the scene where he's piloting a flying machine? Its like his pilot suit or something.


Nope, on the trailer you can see the part that Sonic is being followed in the desert. First he had a blue ship with the same blue shade as Sonic, now it is red!

See at 0:21!


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 12, 2019)

This actually looks really good, and I’ll be honest: I enjoyed some of the jokes in this trailer. The last trailer was horrifying and unfunny. I’m actually going to watch this.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2019)

Don't know how the actual movie is going to be, of course, but I think even the tone of this trailer is better.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 12, 2019)

Ashramkun said:


> Much better. Thank you.
> But I still prefer the old silent Sonic. I don't like this "cool", "badass" and "with a lot of attitude" Sonic.
> 
> I would prefer to have more episodes of Sonic Mania Adventures with this money.


I mean granted, I think they went for a SADM or Adventure styled personality. Nothing really new when it comes to Sonic. _Imo, works just fine. _


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2019)

THANK GOD


----------



## Beerus (Nov 12, 2019)

why isnt sonics main theme gangsters paradise playing??


----------



## NeoSlyde (Nov 12, 2019)

This is way way wayyyyyy better than Mario's Shitty movie tho..


----------



## octopus (Nov 12, 2019)

Almost had a heart attack because of the thumbnail. Thought that Oni [2001] game (which I loved dearly) was being remastered or something. Then I saw the hedgehog part... Meh.


----------



## Zense (Nov 12, 2019)

"I'm Saanic"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

All jokes aside looks like an enjoyable movie.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Nov 12, 2019)

I assume this is a movie meant for small kids.
Who really don't care what "classic" Sonic looked like.
Am I missing something potentially disturbing here?


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 12, 2019)

I might actually go watch it. If just for the fact if this movie is successful, it might give the creative development team some sort of "it worked for them!" when a project is flailing.

Also, trailers are usually outsourced and they decide how best to market it sometimes. if they think the demographic is kids, they're going to chop up the movie to fit the concept it's meant for kids regardless of whether it's an accurate reflection of the movie or not....but being said, this movie is totally going to be that PG movie aimed at kids and not older fans. But it should be serviceable if completely formulaic.


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Nov 12, 2019)

The new design is literally a night and day difference.  I might actually watch it now.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow, Sonic now actually looks like Sonic. Tho thanks to Paramount casting a shitty German Youtuber as the Voice Actor of Sonic instead of an real voice Actor in the German Version of the Movie i will propably have to travel to UK to see it.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 12, 2019)

gotta love the new look but like almost all video game movies this one may flop


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Nov 12, 2019)

DJPlace said:


> gotta love the new look but like almost all video game movies this one may flop


*insert completely unrelated Telegram Bot Joke here*

/s/may/will


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2019)

dont like the new design, yes it is better but it still feels very odd


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2019)

Beerus said:


> why isnt sonics main theme gangsters paradise playing??


There you go.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 12, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> The new design is much better.



Agreed, still won't save the movie but at least is watchable now.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Nov 12, 2019)

To all the people still speculating that the original movie Sonic design was a publicity stunt. You're discrediting the actual insane crunch these amazingly talented people put into making good on their promise. Stop it, you look like utter fools.

https://twitter.com/tyson_hesse/status/1194331183351357440?s=21


----------



## DAZA (Nov 12, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Looks a thousand times better. I seriously don't know what they were smoking with the previous design. Like fucking hell, the comparison is ridiculous.



Want to go watch it?


----------



## Lazyt (Nov 12, 2019)

I wonder whether that bad design (which was first released) was made on purpose to promote the movie


----------



## raxadian (Nov 12, 2019)

Staring Jim Carrey as Robbie Rotten playing Robotnik but without that pesky PG ranting holding him back.



Lazyt said:


> I wonder whether that bad design (which was first released) was made on purpose to promote the movie



Unfortunately it wasn't, or the design would just have been used for the trailer alone.

Edit; Do the Eggman!


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 12, 2019)

I was on the edge on watching this movie just because of Jim Carrey, but now that this movie actually looks decent, I think I'll watch it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Nov 12, 2019)

Lazyt said:


> I wonder whether that bad design (which was first released) was made on purpose to promote the movie


No one would show something bad on purpose- people hav pride and ego especially in the film industry


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 13, 2019)

Okay, saw the trailer. First impression?

While I do think that attempts to make a "realistic" cartoon character often make them look much different and almost unrecognizable, this one I'd have to say they did better on.

Compare them - First trailer Sonic on the left, new trailer Sonic on the right:





That being said, Jim Carrey is still not the best choice for Robotnik, but whatever. They're obviously not going to change that before launch. Everything else seems fine. It looks like a funny movie, only I would have liked to see if the other Sonic characters were in it.

EDIT: To emphasize my first point, here's another comparison.

The Smurfs Movie:





Smurfs: The Lost Village:





EDIT 2: Here's a copy of the old trailer, if anyone wants their eyes to bleed:


----------



## Rahkeesh (Nov 13, 2019)

OK that Smurfs comparision is uncanny. You can see the same kind of hollywood bullshit thinking that got us the first Sonic design.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm still not expecting quality from the movie as a whole, and I highly doubt much other people are.


----------



## fst312 (Nov 13, 2019)

I was going to watch this no matter what design they used. Let’s say the movie isn’t going to be that great, the design would not matter. Hopefully the movie is good since they took extra time to redesign sonic.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Nov 13, 2019)

The new design is a lot better.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 13, 2019)

And there it is... They listened to us, and now they've earned my money.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 13, 2019)

Probably still not something I'd bother going to the theater to see, but much improved.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 13, 2019)

Not like a redesign is gonna save this trainwreck, lol.
Go watch the Sonic OVA instead.


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2019)

naver forgit


----------



## SonicRings (Nov 13, 2019)

robingilh said:


> The first design was a marketing ploy to make internet explode in memes. There is no bad advertisement.


Agree 100%. Been saying this from the start.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Nov 13, 2019)

sonicrings said:


> Agree 100%. Been saying this from the start.


Y’all are stupid fools.


----------



## anthony_link (Nov 13, 2019)

It is a mix of old Sonic and the Newest one.  It works for me.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 13, 2019)

robingilh said:


> The first design was a marketing ploy to make internet explode in memes. There is no bad advertisement.


I don't think that's the case - if looking at all the previous kid oriented franchise-to-live action releases (Garfield, Alvin and The Chipmunks, Smurfs, etc.), original version of Sonic looks exactly like Hollywood executive's idea of "good design that appeals to children"; there's even certain DreamWorks touch to it.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 13, 2019)

That’s cool and all, but why are the robots still not badniks?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Nov 13, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> That’s cool and all, but why are the robots still not badniks?


It’s not the eggman we know YET.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 13, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> It’s not the eggman we know YET.


_cough_ Paramount named him “Dr. Robotnik” again.

Another thing I don’t understand is that Sonic escaped his world “because everyone was after his powers”.
The only one who is after his powers is Robotnik, and he is in the real world, so why is Sonic here causing trouble? He left Tails and Knuckles alone until they die!


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2019)

I just noticed, he pillow fights with himself.

Also this.


----------



## pustal (Nov 13, 2019)

'K, so the Ramones music choice as nothing to do with Spiderman? /s


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 13, 2019)

we nearly had the story of sanic making his debut on the big screen only to once again be put back in the closet in exchange for sonic

but seriously the thing looks so much better I kinda hope now they make a little bonus reference to the original bad design in the movie for the Lulz, as for the "Omg omg this film will still be dumb and lame" sure most kids films dont exist to win awards for best narrivitve they are simple goodie v baddie movies to entertain children as long as they have a semi coherent story and dont give kids nightmares about evil creepy blue hedgehogs it's all good


----------



## Alato (Nov 13, 2019)

I kinda wish this was the first trailer to come out but using the original design, just so we could get that short clip of him going "I'm a little ball of super energy in an EXTREMELY handsome package"

but with this face:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2019)

The first design isn't bad, it's a surprise horror movie.


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 13, 2019)

Approved!


----------



## SilverWah (Nov 13, 2019)

Design looks way better.
My only gripe is Roger Craig Smith not lending his voice this time.
Did something happen to him or are the people at Paramount Pictures stubborn?


----------



## eskinner3742 (Nov 14, 2019)

Thoughts on the original design & trailer: I hate this so much but I'm looking forward to watching the cringefest that will be Sonic the hedgehog

Thoughts on new design: Holy crap, they actual fixed it, Sonic looks awesome and funny. I'm genuinely excited to watch this film. It'll be good.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 14, 2019)

2019: Look how they massacred my boy Sonic 
2020: Look how they resurrected my boy Sonic


----------



## GateGuy (Nov 14, 2019)

The design went from "so horrible it has to be on purpose, surely they're not really this incompetent" to something that's actually good, maybe even great. Well done, Tyson Hesse.
The rest of the movie may or may not be good, but at least now it looks like it has a fighting chance.


----------



## jesus96 (Nov 15, 2019)

Finally it looks like sonic instead of some weird 2009 fanart,even if the plot is still a little bit generic I'm going to watch it

But seriously who trough the first design was ok?, especially with the white fur in the hands instead of gloves


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2019)

DAZA said:


> Want to go watch it?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 15, 2019)

Thing is, sonic never really had a solid story without an almost limitless supply of plot holes. It's simply not meant to be thought out. The question is, how cringy or overused will the lines be?
The redesign is really nice, and tbh I will watch it simply cuz I love sonic. I have low expectations for good reason. it just reminds me of the dragon ball movie and that sends shudders through me to this day. The redesign accepting the fact that sonic is not a real creature is a step in the right direction.


----------



## DAZA (Nov 15, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Sounds good to me!


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 15, 2019)

AlanJohn said:


> SO much better than the previous design! The film now actually looks somewhat watchable. Hats off to the visual artists who had to change everything this late into production.


Implying they didn't have the model beforehand. I still think all of this is a marketing ploy.


----------



## nonameboy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Implying they didn't have the model beforehand. I still think all of this is a marketing ploy.


Implying you have proof. If they actually went through the trouble of animating a fake Sonic and delaying the movie on purpose for a marketing ploy then still kudos to them.


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm not sure if the lack of obvious chili dogs in the new trailer is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2019)

Here is another trailer.


----------



## TastifulBurger (Nov 30, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I like the old design better. Ugly Sonic is just funnier.


Give SEGA some time, perhaps that portrayal of Sonic will become a secret fighter like Bad Box Art Mega Man in SFxT.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2019)

Baby Sonic AKA Classic Sonic


----------



## Kwyjor (Dec 27, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Baby Sonic AKA Classic Sonic


I'm so glad we have that one-minute video to explain in detail what happens in thirty seconds of the other video.

[*Not a slight against you, just a remark about the purpose behind the first video.]


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> I'm so glad we have that one-minute video to explain in detail what happens in thirty seconds of the other video.
> 
> [*Not a slight against you, just a remark about the purpose behind the first video.]


Well, it is both an informative video and first impressions. It is the first video I've seen of someone talking about it.


----------

